# best dh frame



## davidhigg (Dec 22, 2008)

what the best dh frame for 09


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

superco


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

That ? has only personal preferences answers and no solid answer!
There is no one best frame.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

SRSLY, GTFO!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> That ? has only personal preferences answers and no solid answer!
> There is no one best frame.


WRONG!!! The new DW-DHR is the best frame for 09... duh. I've never ridden it, and only a handfull of people have, but from the pictures I've seen I know it's the best, hands down. I can't wait for it to come out, I have 4 on pre-order. That's how good it is.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

one can only expect this type of question from a person who asks how to invert a shock...
EDIT: wow you have a lot of stupid threads

as for the topic...
if best bike means total sales, i'd have to speculate the Demo will be on top


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

DHGnaR said:


> WRONG!!! The new DW-DHR is the best frame for 09... duh. I've never ridden it, and only a handfull of people have, but from the pictures I've seen I know it's the best, hands down. I can't wait for it to come out, I have 4 on pre-order. That's how good it is.


:thumbsup: Its a bad @$$ bike. But the Jedis got it beat!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

if only the dwl dhr was gonna be a '09 frame. alas.... thats not gonna happen. we may see another proto in the months ahead and a finished product by intertrike but ill bet production wont provide frames to custys till late '09 at best. see ya next year!

theres a ton of good dh bikes on the market. whats yer budget? how do ya want it to behave? got some geo preferences? cant stomache a 83mm b/bkt shell or 150mm rear axle? for me, the best bike was a old fave that cost me a fraction of buyin new. my best bike was used and 3 years past its prime.


----------



## farmerjohn (May 7, 2007)

davidhigg said:


> what the best dh frame for 09


here is the winner... although still prototype, word has it these mean machines will be in production by july


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

davidhigg said:


> what the best dh frame for 09


Here we go...


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

no one beat me to it! SHOCKING!

My vote and addition to the mst retarded thread of the month.


----------



## huckinmeat (Apr 19, 2004)

My vote goes to the new Yeti 303R DH. Only $4700 for the complete bike. But do i get the black one or the yeti team color?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHGnaR said:


> WRONG!!! The new DW-DHR is the best frame for 09... duh. I've never ridden it, and only a handfull of people have, but from the pictures I've seen I know it's the best, hands down. I can't wait for it to come out, I have 4 on pre-order. That's how good it is.


you ordered 4...my friend pre-ordered 9


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I typed in Walmart DH and here's what came up...https://images.google.com/imgres?im...106&prev=/images?q=walmart+dh&um=1&hl=en&sa=G

We all know Walmart has the same quality products as your little local shops, but they buy in bulk so they can have low prices.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

well, I thought this one was pretty sexy...and if you read the december issue of uk dirtmag, they put in a pretty good review...

Lapierre DH920


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> :thumbsup: Its a bad @$$ bike. But the Jedis got it beat!


Agreed! Canfield Jedi FTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

My completely worthless addition to this thread
http://images.google.co.uk/images?ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&q=dh+frame&start=0&sa=N


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

my money is on the orange 224 prototype frame, the one with the link. its just awesome!

EDIT: sorry its being called the 225


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

definetly the dahon so sick


----------



## mfreak (Oct 26, 2008)

wow that all i got to say!

https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...ev=/images?q=dh+frame&ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yes that nicoli thingy is quite crazy!


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh and the best DH frame for YOU is the one you have to ride, not the one you're drooling over.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

*THIS* is the best DH frame by far, just look how it performs!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

DHGnaR said:


> WRONG!!! The new DW-DHR is the best frame for 09... duh. I've never ridden it, and only a handfull of people have, but from the pictures I've seen I know it's the best, hands down. I can't wait for it to come out, I have 4 on pre-order. That's how good it is.


Yeah? I like the 08 DHR. Simple, straightforward, and light. I'd have to ride the new DW Link DHR for a long ass time to determine if it really is the bees knees or not.

That or I couldn't pick up sarcasm in the post above...


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

holy sh!t haha


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

mfreak said:


> wow that all i got to say!
> 
> https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...ev=/images?q=dh+frame&ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


Nicolai has upped their game since this contraption...


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Nicolai has upped their game since this contraption...


yup. check out this engineering feat :http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-helius-tandem.html

heh but they do have some sick frames


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

the lambda is the best! cuz it can be customized to just about anything you want.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Bikezilla said:


> *THIS* is the best DH frame by far, just look how it performs!


Daaaaaaaamn... hugest set of balls ever. Hands down.

btw.. another frame to think about.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

To the OP

David! I swear to god if you are thinking about buying a new bike already, I am going to kill you. 

BTW, for those of you who dont know, the OP just got a brand new 09 Glory Dh like a month ago.


----------



## mfreak (Oct 26, 2008)

if i had the money id get this one http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-ion-gb2.html even though i dont think ill ever ride it to 50% of its total capacity. i wonder how much one of them bike are?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

its got a Gbox. noo need for rear D. run it SS with a pully and i dont see why it wouldnt be amazing.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> its got a Gbox. noo need for rear D. run it SS with a pully and i dont see why it wouldnt be amazing.


dont even need a pully, its got a concentric pivot with the gearbox


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I still think the M6 is the sickest bike out there. Sexy as hell too, def. my dream-bike.


----------



## mpvanger (Jan 25, 2008)

Ithnu said:


> I typed in Walmart DH and here's what came up...https://images.google.com/imgres?im...106&prev=/images?q=walmart+dh&um=1&hl=en&sa=G
> 
> We all know Walmart has the same quality products as your little local shops, but they buy in bulk so they can have low prices.


...it got 5 stars...


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

mpvanger said:


> ...it got 5 stars...


MrAwesomeprorider is a classic


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

boogenman said:


> no one beat me to it! SHOCKING!
> 
> My vote and addition to the mst retarded thread of the month.


is this a product of sam hill syndrome? or Fairclough fever?


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Bikezilla said:


> *THIS* is the best DH frame by far, just look how it performs!


That's so awesome!


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

The Dahon folding, of course. or else the Mogo. 

Second place below:


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

My bike is best. But more important that's three greenish bikes in a row.


----------



## Sampo69 (Jun 10, 2006)

If i would by DH bike right now it would be this










OR


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

The New Evil!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

the new sram bike!!
they have the best shifting systen, best fork, they can build the best DH bike!!!!
best partner for the sram bike is cannondale!!!!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I still can't believe Pastrana backflipped a tricycle.


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

Id have to say the best DH bikes are Banhee legend and formula 1 jedi. Both have a sweet center of gravity and bomb suspension setup. But The legend would be pretty damn hard to get ahold of.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

The Bestist:thumbsup:


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

ha id like to see that taken off a curb


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Sampo69 said:


>


Yes the empire! Love at first sight


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> The Bestist:thumbsup:


Now that just makes me laugh.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-lambda-st.html

This makes my brain and eyes hurt.


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

that looks like a truely amazing bike, but it looks so funky


----------



## x3ro (Feb 17, 2009)

specializedbeta18 said:


> https://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-lambda-st.html
> 
> This makes my brain and eyes hurt.


I have one of those man, And they are friggin awesome. They are seriously unbreakable. And dont worry bout the collour, U can also get em custom painted @ nicolai.

Heres mine:









(got 2x203 hayes HD brakes comming next week, and month after that I have a black zocchi 888 comming)

Since the paintjob on mine looks a little worn on sum places Im thinking of driving down to nicolai to get all bearings renewed, frame decolloured an being powdercoated to a collour of my choise. You guys reccon I should do that for 600 euros, or should I just save up about 800 to a 1000 more and get a new Nicolai UFO-ST?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

dumb thread, but I'll play along..

Based on what the fellas at Dirt Mag have been saying..
- Supreme-DH
- '09 Intense M6(geometry has been tweaked to make it much better to ride, then the '08)
- Orange 224
- Session 88

New DHR is going to be 2010, so that doesn't count.. doubt we'll see the new Evil/Superco this season as well, but those looks promising..


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

captain spaulding said:


> doubt we'll see the new Evil/Superco this season as well, but those looks promising..


I have seen the new Superco out at Bootleg Canyon a couple times already. Maybe it's the proto?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

eabos said:


> I have seen the new Superco out at Bootleg Canyon a couple times already. Maybe it's the proto?


Its the proto I am pretty sure. There has been a lot of new product testing from companies up at Boot this season.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

eabos said:


> I have seen the new Superco out at Bootleg Canyon a couple times already. Maybe it's the proto?


Yeah, prototypes.. I meant we probably won't see production versions of the evil/superco bikes this season


----------



## Blacksugar (Jun 30, 2008)

Well i have to agree this is dumb but i have so say i like the cove shocker its a decent bike.


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

My vote : Nicolai Ion.


----------



## BikeManStevens (Aug 25, 2004)

All you people are fuggin stu pid YETI!!!


----------

